# Primary 911 ambulance companies



## mgaska84 (Aug 15, 2012)

I am looking for a medic job, having just graduated medic school at the end of June.  I go to Reno for my test and interview, but I am wondering where and what other states/cities/whatever has private ambulance companies that offer a primary 911 service?  Im willing to go from Cali to New York to Texas, just need to know where they are!


----------



## EmtGuy19 (Aug 15, 2012)

I currently work in Massachusetts and I can tell you that there are plenty of private companies that offer primary 911 services


----------



## terrible one (Aug 15, 2012)

I believe every state has a private ambulance running 911 in some city. Might want to narrow your search a little. I'd concentrate on states that offer a career for private medics. That might be a little harder to find.


----------



## mgaska84 (Aug 15, 2012)

I eventually want to go the fire/medic route, but right now most want a year or two experience.  Is Boston EMS the only service in Mass that does 911?


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 15, 2012)

mgaska84 said:


> I eventually want to go the fire/medic route, but right now most want a year or two experience.  Is Boston EMS the only service in Mass that does 911?



there are entire threads here dedicated to MA ambulance services (there are many many ambulances services that run 911 in MA). The search feature up top will help answer many of your questions. If you still have some I am sure ppl will do what they can to help you out

here is one to get you started
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=29993&highlight=boston


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 15, 2012)

mgaska84 said:


> I eventually want to go the fire/medic route, but right now most want a year or two experience.  Is Boston EMS the only service in Mass that does 911?



Boston EMS is the primary provider for Boston. There are a handful of other services (private) that do 911 to other towns. Boston EMS might be a longshot for right out of medic school, but definitely achievable with some experience at a private service. Also BEMS starts medics off as basics and you get promoted internally to a medic position.


----------



## leoemt (Aug 16, 2012)

mgaska84 said:


> I am looking for a medic job, having just graduated medic school at the end of June.  I go to Reno for my test and interview, but I am wondering where and what other states/cities/whatever has private ambulance companies that offer a primary 911 service?  Im willing to go from Cali to New York to Texas, just need to know where they are!



Nevada has AMR that does a lot of 911, especially in the Vegas area. Been a few years but last time I was in Reno there was REMSA doing 911. Might also want to look into the Casinos and large resorts as they might have staff Medics. Indian Reservations are also another place to look. 

Before you go looking out of state you should look around your state. Reciprocity can be a tricky and time consuming thing and often times a company doesn't want to pay or wait for reciprocity when they got a talent pool that is local.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 16, 2012)

leoemt said:


> Nevada has AMR that does a lot of 911, especially in the Vegas area. Been a few years but last time I was in Reno there was REMSA doing 911. Might also want to look into the Casinos and large resorts as they might have staff Medics. Indian Reservations are also another place to look.
> 
> Before you go looking out of state you should look around your state. Reciprocity can be a tricky and time consuming thing and often times a company doesn't want to pay or wait for reciprocity when they got a talent pool that is local.



Nevada is pretty darn simple to get an EMS certification in. 

I've done pretty good layouts of NV EMS before if you take the time to search for them. 

Washoe County (Reno/Sparks + outliers) is REMSA, a Public Utility Model ALS system.

Incline Village/Crystal Bay are the only parts of Washoe County that don't use REMSA. They are covered by North Lake Tahoe Fire Protection District. 

Carson Fire, East Fork Fire, Tahoe-Douglas Fire and Truckee Meadows Fire, North Lyon County Fire and North Lake Tahoe Fire all have hired recently or are *supposed* to hire soon, all are ALS transport except for Truckee Meadows who is ALS non-transport. All prefer 2+ years of experience as a medic and some prefer/require FF1. 

North Tahoe Fire on the CA side is supposed to hire but they are hiring from a list, same with Squaw Valley Fire. 

Humboldt General Hospital EMS just hired, doubt they will hire any time soon. 

AMR and Medic West are limited to Vegas and from what I hear are always hiring. Both do 911 in the Vegas area along with LVFD and NLVFD.

I'm too lazy to go into more detail than that.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 17, 2012)

There's more than that?
New Mexico has Presbyterian for AB
Q and AMR in Southern NM, county and fire and volunteers for the rest


----------

